# Temporal Artery Biopsy



## flipper44@comcast.net (Apr 4, 2014)

I code & bill for an eye physician & surgeon. He preformed a Temporal Artery Biopsy (37609) & was shocked that the reimbursement from Medicare for par non facility is on $288.00. He stated that he spent 2 hours on the procedure. Is there anything that I am missing or is the 37609 the only code I can use.


----------

